# Fiesta Zetec-S Sea Grey



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Got a chance to give my Fiesta a good wash and top up protection today. I also got chance to try out some new products aswell.

Anyway here's the process and the after pictures.

-Tyres & arches cleaned with BH Surfex HD
-Foamed with a mix of BH Autofoam & VP foam
-Wheels cleaned with AB Very Cherry & various brushes
-Rinsed with Nilfisk C120 Xtra (Great PW)
-Washed with Zaino Z7 & 2BM with Lambswool mitt
-Rinse
-Dried with AB Drying Towel & Megs Last Touch
-2 coats/layers of Dodo RM & wheels
-Tyres dressed with FK Top Kote
-Interior vacc'd and good wipedown
































































I can't believe I wanted to get rid of it for another car :doublesho, winter blues cured


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looking good nice work


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looking very good Ben :thumb: change it for an ST


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what do you use on the leather Ben?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> looking very good Ben :thumb: change it for an ST


I couldn't Kev, the running costs are just too cheap. I've spent £250 this year to maintain it. Fair enough my mate works at a Ford dealer, but that includes service, MOT, road tax and replacing a buckled alloy! Plus getting 550 miles out of £45.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fair enough, can't agrue with those running costs
you _really_ don't want to know what £30 worth of BP gets the ST


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> what do you use on the leather Ben?


To clean it I use a product called Nap Extra from a company called Nielsen. Brilliant interior shampoo, I buy it in 25l drums for like £20.

There is currently no protection on it, waiting for the summer to use the Zaino twins.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Ben  should be getting some products for mine soon


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Lovely car, and the running costs are a nice bonus.

Id suggest a astra rear wiper over the standard fiesta rear wiper

not a brilliant pic but heres mine:










i think it really tidies up the back of the car.

The armrest is a nice touch for the interior


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> what do you use on the leather Ben?


i used zymol leather cleaner-conditioner on my st £7.99 from Halfords


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good ben, mines in a really sorry state at the moment, its filthy, brought it 7 or 8 weeks ago and has been cleaned once, and have had to use it for work a few times going up to coventry, hopefully get a weekend off to do it next weekend, is that the armrest from teamtorquesteer? which colour is it the grey or black?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice work Ben. How's you California scents fixed to your air vents?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> looking very good Ben :thumb: change it for an ST


Great idea, take mine:wave:

Yours is exactly what I was looking for but couldnt find. Ended up with the st and Regreted it ever since.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looks really nice that does!!

that wiper conversion gets a big thumbs up from me to, much better :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Another vote here for a rear wiper change - it was the first thing I did when I got my ST (see below). Mine is a Renault Clio version I got on EBay. The standard Fiesta wiper looks awful.

Nice cleaning job on the car there mate. :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

ant_s said:


> looks good ben, mines in a really sorry state at the moment, its filthy, brought it 7 or 8 weeks ago and has been cleaned once, and have had to use it for work a few times going up to coventry, hopefully get a weekend off to do it next weekend, is that the armrest from teamtorquesteer? which colour is it the grey or black?


It's the black one mate, I was trying to work out which colour when I got mine. The website is very misleading as to which colour is which.



W_VRS said:


> Nice work Ben. How's you California scents fixed to your air vents?


Drill holes in the bottom and top, 2 bigger ones in the middle about 3mm apart, feed a cable tie through and fix it around the bracket in my vent. 



RedUntilDead said:


> Great idea, take mine:wave:
> 
> Yours is exactly what I was looking for but couldnt find. Ended up with the st and Regreted it ever since.


I wasn't desperate to buy one straight away so I had about 9 months of general looking to find mine. Such a good find, 20miles from my house, more or less fully loaded, mint, low mileage, and I got it for £1k less than book price.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

nice work man love that coulor of gray a boy at my work had the same with cossie alloys looked the balls lol but some prick in a corsa wrote it off lol nae ese haha i have a blue zetec its cool but it looks more black than blue


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> nice work man love that coulor of gray a boy at my work had the same with cossie alloys looked the balls lol but some prick in a corsa wrote it off lol nae ese haha i have a blue zetec its cool but it looks more black than blue


Best of both worlds with colours, mine's the same. Mine looks almost black at night, but in the sun the paintwork looks incredible.


----------



## scgval (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good :thumb: Also agree about the wiper.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Best of both worlds with colours, mine's the same. Mine looks almost black at night, but in the sun the paintwork looks incredible.


Sea Grey is a weird colour. I had a Focus in that colour before I bought the ST and, as you say, it would look almost black one minute and grey the next. Some pics I took of the car made it look like a very deep blue dependant on the light.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Franco50 said:


> Another vote here for a rear wiper change - it was the first thing I did when I got my ST (see below). Mine is a Renault Clio version I got on EBay. The standard Fiesta wiper looks awful.
> 
> Nice cleaning job on the car there mate. :thumb:


What year Clio is your wiper off Franco? :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks well :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> What year Clio is your wiper off Franco? :thumb:


Off the top of my head mate I havn't a clue.  Here is a link to a similar item on Ebay if that helps.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks lovely mate, such a nice colour :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

looks good mate. 

very clean.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------

